# Anybody else have a list of songs they are trying to get to covering?



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm terrible at writing any worthwhile music.
I mostly stick to playing my own flavour of other songs. 
or "Covers"

I have a list that goes in this order
Longtime Sunshine - Weezer
Nausea - Jeff Rosenstock
Undone - Weezer
Blast Off! - Weezer
Lover In The Snow -Rivers Cuomo
Viceroy - Violent Soho
Pash Rash - Jeff Rosenstock

any of you guys have  a similar list where you're working on learning these songs to make covers of them... eventually?


----------



## Generic Fox (Nov 6, 2016)

I do this, but I include original songs ideas on the list too. I find that without the list, one out of every 10 songs I record is worth keeping. With all my ideas on paper however, I can pick the highest quality projects and skip the lower quality projects. With the list, every other song is worth keeping, which is a huge improvement.


----------

